# Toyota avensis query



## lynx (2 Feb 2008)

hi all,
What are the differences between the toyota avensis aura strata and luna models ? are there any major differences?


----------



## mathepac (2 Feb 2008)

Have a look here http://www.toyota.ie/models/avensis/ they give full specs for all trim levels.


----------



## REMFAN (2 Feb 2008)

lynx said:


> hi all,
> What are the differences between the toyota avensis aura strata and luna models ? are there any major differences?


 
Aura is the base, Strata has fogs and Alloys, Luna has fogs,alloys, cruise control,met trim, different seat fabric pattern,auto lights and mirror dimmer. Luna is 1k more than Strata.


----------



## aircobra19 (3 Feb 2008)

Do they all have AC?


----------



## REMFAN (3 Feb 2008)

aircobra19 said:


> Do they all have AC?


 
They do, the Luna has duel AC.


----------



## aircobra19 (3 Feb 2008)

What dual AC. Different controls left and right?


----------



## REMFAN (3 Feb 2008)

aircobra19 said:


> What dual AC. Different controls left and right?


 
Yes.. You can also get the Avensis 'Sol' which gives you leather seats and some other extra features (check out the toyota website), I think it comes in a 2.4L. Cruise control in luna is pretty handy.


----------



## lynx (3 Feb 2008)

Thanks for all the replys.
Explains it more clearly,
Thanks guys


----------

